# South Florida Froggers !



## Amanda0192

Ive been into this hobby for about five months, just got my first frogs [ leucs ] a few weeks ago. I was wondering if anyone lives in the South Florida area [east] around Lake Worth, West Palm Beach, Boynton Beach, Boynton, Jupiter area? Haven't heard of anyone in this area ... so feel free so send me a PM if not just respond to this thread. Thank Ya =]


----------



## Philsuma

Amanda,

Not too many DB peeps down this far south.....maybe 5 that I know off.

Phil - in Ft Laud....


----------



## Amanda0192

Philsuma said:


> Amanda,
> 
> Not too many DB peeps down this far south.....maybe 5 that I know off.
> 
> Phil - in Ft Laud....


awesome ! youre about 45 minutes away from me. how long you down here for ??


----------



## snooknfrogs

I'm up in the Vero Beach / Melbourne area... I grew up down in Boca though... I'm not here much... my job makes me travel too much lol!!


----------



## Amanda0192

snooknfrogs said:


> I'm up in the Vero Beach / Melbourne area... I grew up down in Boca though... I'm not here much... my job makes me travel too much lol!!


 still pretty close though. well hi im amanda nice to meet you  lol the only people ive been talkin to are in pensylvania, new york, etc. so im glad to hear about WHOEVER is not states away ^-^


----------



## snooknfrogs

Hi Amanda,

There used to be tons of people with frogs here in southeastern Florida! I'm sure there are still some around just not as active. I just recently got back into the hobby myself a couple of months ago after a several year lay off... Was just too busy!! Still am but I just love it!!! Starting from scratch is kinda fun too... Plus there is sooooo much more info and frogs to choose from than there was 6 or 8 yrs ago!! 

Well, hope you enjoy your frogs!!! Talk to you later!

~J~


----------



## Tony

I'm an ex South Florida frogger, lived in WPB for a couple years, but left last summer.


----------



## Schank

i think i am the southern most of the "south" florida froggers on DB. just north of miami in hollywood/pembroke pines. nice to meet you!


----------



## Philsuma

I think there was one or possibly 2 Miami DB members......not active lately though.

pretty warm here....


95F yesterday....hit Delray and Boynton beach


----------



## Schank

phil do you keep your frogs in FtL at the moment?


----------



## Philsuma

Schank said:


> phil do you keep your frogs in FtL at the moment?


 
Nope.....there are all in a climate controlled and regulated basement in PA, for now....lol.

I am really stressing over the creation of a frog room down here and the associated safeguards...AC, fans,* hurricane evacuation contingencies*. Maybe the heat has something to do with all the Florida people keeping large lizards and tortoise, monitors, crocodillians ect instead of frogs?.....hmmmm

I can see it now...."sir, you have to leave right now"

Me: "not without my 400 frogs"

Yikes.


----------



## jubjub47

The heat does suck for keeping frogs. It's not something that can't be worked around though. Who takes care of your collection while you're down in Florida?


----------



## Philsuma

jubjub47 said:


> Who takes care of your collection while you're down in Florida?


Check my - sig line -


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I'm in the Vero Beach/Ft. Pierce area.

Phil, unless you live on the water or in really substandard housing, there is usually no need to ever evacuate. We've taken a direct (eye wall) hit from three major hurricanes and two tropical storms in the last five years--without enough damage to make me evacuate. That being said, back-up generators capable of running a/c (for at least one room) are a must!

Thread hi-jacking finished. Hello Amanda, welcome to Dendroboard. There are quite a few people here in Florida, the only thing is this state's geography keeps us a little more spread out than a lot of other areas.


----------



## Schank

> the only thing is this state's geography keeps us a little more spread out than a lot of other areas.


unfortunately true!!


----------



## dom

well im not in south florida, but welcome to the state!! hope you are enjoying it!


phil.. i will be praying for your frogs


----------



## markpulawski

I am just west of Dom....barely out of range of his spitting Cobra's. Dom when is your Public Toilets of India Presentation going to be done...perhaps unvailed at a herp meeting?


----------



## Philsuma

Amanda and all....

Remember the "*All Florida*" social group on this Forum (pull down menu under "Community". It's a good quick list and index of most of us (except for Bill Schwinn who is snobbing us by not joining) JK Bill!


We (Florida) are a small shadow of the amount of froggers in the North East (MARS) but growing - if I have anything to say about it 

I look forward to being down here full time soon and being involved in shows and all aspects of the hobby.

Phil


----------



## james67

i think there are far more older dart folks in FL than i think many might recognize. they arent the types of people who chat on DB though, but i think there are a fair amount.

many of the imports came through FL originally. 

james 

(college in GA, TPA FL is my home)


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

Hi Amanda, I'm over in Royal Palm Beach. Been pretty busy lately so I haven't been very active on here.


----------



## billschwinn

Philsuma, Ouch!


----------



## james67

hahahahaha

bill, how are the frogs doin?

james


----------



## dom

markpulawski said:


> I am just west of Dom....barely out of range of his spitting Cobra's. Dom when is your Public Toilets of India Presentation going to be done...perhaps unvailed at a herp meeting?














this link should take you to my google picture site, there are two folders for India

Picasa Web Albums - Domenic Valenti


----------



## Philsuma

billschwinn said:


> Philsuma, Ouch!


 
Took a little coaxing.....

Wouldn't be a decent Fl group without you and Mark.


----------



## james67

yea since they are the major providers of darts in our fine state.

james


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Hey Phil, 

Do you just like extremes of weather? I mean, this weekend is the first nice weather of the season--and you're leaving????


----------



## billschwinn

Well James since you ask the frogs have finally begun their seasonal breeding increase, not a moment too soon. Philsuma, just a little


----------



## snooknfrogs

Hey, 

I live in Vero too! I know what you mean about the hurricane's!! At the time I had nearly 2000 reptiles living at my house!!! IT REALLY SUCKED!!! Thankfully I didn't have any frogs otherwise the losses could have catastophic!!! I did loose a few animals from the roof caving in on one of the snake rooms...


Where did you live that your house didn't get any damage?? EVERYTHING in the area was pretty bad!!! Anyway, glad to be getting back into frogs and viv construction... Cya

~JP~


----------



## RarePlantBroker

snooknfrogs said:


> Where did you live that your house didn't get any damage?? EVERYTHING in the area was pretty bad!!! Anyway, glad to be getting back into frogs and viv construction... Cya
> 
> ~JP~


Don't get me wrong, we had some damage--just not enough that I'd leave. My first concern (as always) was with the garden and pets. I've re-planted parts of my garden three times in the last five years (mainly due to the loss of large old oaks--and the subsequent loss of shade). 
I will say that I'm confident that my house will survive anything below a cat 5, and my hurricane shutters, generator, and keeping extra supplies make it all bearable.


----------



## markpulawski

I lost a big Tulip Tree in '04...I always hated that tree. Yes upper 70's this weekend, I can't wait. Wow has it been hot the last 2 weeks, upper 90's (so much for Fall weather), my family is jealous as I have been in 50 degree St Louis the last couple of days.


----------



## tonybmw328i

i just started back with PDF. and i live in naples


----------



## Philsuma

nice.....don't know any froggers over your way. Plenty of Chameleon, Turtle and snakes guys though.

Florida Dendro society invite sent.

Welcome back!


----------



## beachbabe18509

Welcome New Florida People! Im from TPA, haven't been very active on the boards either due to school, and work, and school. We do have a decent number of people down here though


----------



## snooknfrogs

Amanda,

You live in strawberry heaven!!! Plant City strawberries are the best in the world!!! Everytime I'm out in Yeehaw Junction I get a flat!!

Welcome back to the board! I just got back into it myself and the addiction is getting as bad as it was before .

JP


----------



## james67

hahaha i havent been to the strawberry festival since .... elementary school. good strawberries though. nice to see other central gulf coast froggers.

james


----------



## Philsuma

snooknfrogs said:


> Everytime I'm out in *Yeehaw Junction*....
> JP


Seriously??


----------



## snooknfrogs

Haha... Either you've never heard of it or you've been there lol... It's on my way to Lakeland where I fish all the time and on the way to Tampa where I gamble all the time... Either way I'm in that area far too often!!!

It's also out by where I get termite's... Virgin pine woods!!!


----------



## beachbabe18509

honestly last year the berries weren't very good and I expect the same this year. A lot of the farms are using some new strain thats supposed to handle shipping better, but they are lacking in the taste department


----------



## frogparty

sorry guys, Pacific Northwest strawberries are the best


----------



## snooknfrogs

Oh man you need to try Plant City strawberries... I can't wait for them to be ready again! 

I thought they were good last year! I was only around to get one flat but they were good. I don't go to the pick your own places. I always stop at the roadside stands and get them. 

Only a couple of more months right? Isn't the best time in early March? I want to come over for the strawberry festival! If they still do it!

JP


----------



## beachbabe18509

They definitely still do the strawberry festival, It's Usually the first week of march, but the best strawberries will be the ones out in mid february


----------



## snooknfrogs

Saweet!!! I wont be back on tour until Mid March... That gives me just the right amount of time to get some of the BEST ones... 

Do you know a specific farm near rt. 60 that has the best?

JP


----------



## dam630

snooknfrogs said:


> Do you know a specific farm near rt. 60 that has the best?
> 
> JP


Not exactly right on rte.60 but Parksdale Farm Market is the bomb!
Plant City, off of I4

Parkesdale Farm Market


----------



## Chris155hp

Currently at school in gainesville but from miami


----------



## jcfaur

Im new here too. Just got a trio of very nice azuerus from a guy in royal palm beach from a different forum. He really helped me out. Im down in the Ft Luaderdale area. Anyone have any tadpoles they are willing to sell. Looking to get like 2 and rear them from tad to adult. I dont know, call it a God Complex or something, lol. Anything except for azeurus as i have 3 already. In any event, shoot me a PM if any of you are in the area.


----------



## Chris155hp

Im down In miami!! I have a bunch of frogs and tanks for sale!! Pm or email me if interested!


----------



## crw.dft

Just moved to Ft Myers. Little way west, but....


----------

